# Jim's New Three Nuns Reviews.



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

These two blends will be released soon. I don't have an exact date.

*MacBaren Three Nuns Green:*
The earthy, dark fruity, lightly grassy, citrusy Virginias form the base of the blend. The very woody, earthy, dry, slightly sharp, fairly spicy, smoky, mildly floral dark fired Kentucky competes for attention with the Virginias, and mostly takes a little of the lead. The raisiny, spicy, plummy perique runs third place here as a condiment. The strength level is just short of medium while the taste barely makes that threshold. The nic-hit is in the center of mild to medium. No chance of bite or harshness, and has no dull moments. There is a little inconsistency in the flavor because some coins have more dark fired Kentucky than others, and there's some loose cut tobacco along with the coins. The tobacco is lightly moist and the coins are pliable to suit your packing preference. Burns cool and clean at a reasonable pace, and will burn to ashes. Leaves little dampness in the bowl, and requires just a tad more than an average number of relights. Has a very pleasant, lightly lingering after taste. Can easily be an all day smoke. Three and a half stars.

*MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow:*
The lightly grassy, citrusy, slightly hay-like, bready, gently floral golden brown Virginia is the lead component, and also sports the slightest hint of honey possible. The dark fruity, very earthy dark Virginia is a tad more than a condiment, and has a touch of fermentation. The strength is a step or two past the mild level, and the taste is in the center of mild to medium. The nic-hit is mild. Won't bite or get harsh even when pushed, and has a very consistent, comfortable smooth sweetness, without being overly sweet. The tobacco is lightly moist, and the coins easily break apart to suit your preference. There's some loose cut in the mix as well. Burns cool and clean at a reasonable pace, and easily burns to ash. Leaves little dampness in the bowl, and requires just a few more than an average number of relights. Has a pleasant, short lived after taste and room note. By design, it's a milder Virginia blend than some others on the market, and though it's not complex, it makes for a easy going all day smoke. In the category of mildly straight Virginias, it gets four stars.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks @JimInks for the heads up and great reviews.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@JimInks, I'm looking forward to your review of MacBaren HH Balkan Blend too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Great write up Jim, sounds like I might like the Green. I’ll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reviews and information


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm eyeing the yellow.....and the green...thanks Jim!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

*MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow:*
In giving further thought to the Yellow blend, I started sensing a little Kentucky, and I now think a little is present. So, I'm amending my review to reflect my new thought.

*MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow:*
The lightly grassy, citrusy, slightly hay-like, bready, gently floral golden brown Virginia is the lead component, and also sports the slightest hint of honey possible. The dark fruity, very earthy dark Virginia is a tad more than a condiment, and has a touch of fermentation. _In the background is a small portion is woody, spicy, dry, earthy Kentucky. _The strength is a step or two past the mild level, and the taste is in the center of mild to medium. The nic-hit is mild. Won't bite or get harsh even when pushed, and has a very consistent, comfortable smooth sweetness, without being overly sweet. The tobacco is lightly moist, and the coins easily break apart to suit your preference. There's some loose cut in the mix as well. Burns cool and clean at a reasonable pace, and easily burns to ash. Leaves little dampness in the bowl, and requires just a few more than an average number of relights. Has a pleasant, short lived after taste and room note. By design, it's a milder Virginia blend with a twist than some others on the market, and though it's not complex, it makes for a easy going all day smoke. In the category of mildly straight Virginias _with Kentucky,_ it gets four stars.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reviews. These are available now at Smoking Pipes if anyone's still looking.


----------

